
The iPod of Baby Tricycles - jonsteinberg
http://jonsteinberg.com/2010/03/the-ipod-of-baby-tricycles/
======
ars
Don't be fooled by the word iPod - this has nothing to do with that, and has
only to do with someone wanting to justify overpaying for a toy.

~~~
pmccool
What's to justify? Cheap trikes are hard to ride and steer. I regret not
getting my kids something decent, like a Kettler. Cheap kids' bikes are horrid
too. I wonder: could a leasing system for quality kids' bikes/trikes work?

------
joezydeco
So the author discovers the benefits of a quality product from a European
company that has been making these things for 60 years.

Kettler isn't expensive for the sake of being expensive. It's just built well
and it lasts. Families hand these things down. It just happens to not be built
here (or in China).

